# switchin in the middle of the season



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys im gettin a new bow pse stinger this week, im a fairly decent shooter with my ancient bow that i have now...my question is would you feel comfortable hunting with a new bow within a week of buyin it, all of my shots would be less than 20 yrds

Thanks


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually the big question, is do YOU feel comfortable with the bow and how it performs. Only you can answer that question and if you are comfortable and confident with the bows performance, then go for it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Depends. Sometimes you get a new rig, and everything just falls into place and your drilling targets like youve had it for ten years. Other times theres some "kinks" to work out.

Only you can decide when your ready to take a new rig afield.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a firm believer in matching the tool to the task, be it bow or rifle hunting...

I've never really had a problen doing this particularly with compounds shot with sight & release. To me, thats' no different than using various rifles during the Firearms Season.

The last few years I've primarly shot recurve. This is a bit more tricky, but I don't find it too difficult to switch between a couple different makes/bow lengths as the situation dictates...


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

got er today, got er all dialed and feelin good about it, shot some thunderheads and theyre dead on...now to find another deer for me to shoot...i havent killed one with a bow in a long time


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

went out today sat in the blind for about 30 minutes...smoked it end of story  100 yrd blood trail and some good tenderloins


----------

